# any one taking any thing to norwich??



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

is any one doing a table at norwich as i would like to pre order some stuff if thats poss


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we will be taking leos, corns, beardies, common boa, rankins, whites treefrogs, and may take some baby day geckos


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

is any one else taking any thing?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

bump.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*big yellow gecko*

we are taking a selection of leopard geckos to Norwich


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

what are you looking for?

N


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

pmd you both


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Come on! Just tell us what you are looking for!
There will also be Amphibians + Inverts + other tables of c.b snakes.


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*hi*

hi im hoping to attend this year only just heard anything about it can any one give me any info on what they sell and quality thanks zac


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Caz said:


> Come on! Just tell us what you are looking for!
> There will also be Amphibians + Inverts + other tables of c.b snakes.


 
im after a mack snow leo gecko and a blizzard corn snake


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

bug man said:


> hi im hoping to attend this year only just heard anything about it *can any one give me any info on what they sell and quality thanks zac*


?? Don't quite get what you mean?? There will be many breeders of c.b reptiles amphibians and inverts there. Will also be dry goods and food. 
Tables still available. :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> im after a mack snow leo gecko and a blizzard corn snake


I would say at least 1 of the breederswho's booked should bring Mack's and I would have thought you should also find your corn!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Caz said:


> I would say at least 1 of the breederswho's booked should bring Mack's and I would have thought you should also find your corn!


yes but im wanting to get it sorted now because i wont have enought time to look around the show


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

bump.


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

Just listed all the Royal morphs I will have at the Norwich show amongst other things - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/190654-cb08-royal-python-morphs.html


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

If anybody is thinking of taking any cresties or gargoyles to the Norwich show could they please get in touch with me - I'm happy to pay a deposit on suitable animals.

Many thanks,

Cat


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I will be taking blizzard corns as I told you by pm. £50 each. Deposit via Paypal sucures or take your chance on the day.
Lots of other corns too 
The quality will be high as usual!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> If anybody is thinking of taking any cresties or gargoyles to the Norwich show could they please get in touch with me - I'm happy to pay a deposit on suitable animals.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Cat


 
Please could you also include me. I would be very interested in any mossy's or other members from the rhac family?


----------

